# Super super morphs???



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it possible to have a super super morph in royals i.e if I breed a super pastel Mojave to a super pastel mojave the out come would suggest you could produce a super pastel super Mojave. Is that correct are do genetics have something to say about it?


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

No technically its possible 
No idea what it would do to your suggestion but deffo feasible


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Genetics says that any single gene locus can have two copies of any of the genes that reside there. If there are two gene loci under consideration, the first gene locus can have two copies of any of the genes that reside there. And the second gene locus can have two copies of any of the genes that reside there. It does not matter whether a given locus has two copies of the normal gene, two copies of a recessive mutant gene, two copies of a dominant mutant gene, or two copies of a codominant mutant gene. 

In other words, a royal python can have two copies of the albino mutant gene at one locus and two copies of the pied mutant gene at a second locus. Both of those mutant genes are recessive to their respective normal genes. Or a royal python could have two copies of the pastel mutant gene at one locus and two copies of the mojave mutant gene at a second locus. Such a snake would be a super pastel super mojave royal python.

I do not know what a super pastel super mojave royal python would look like. A super mojave has so little coloration that the two might look about the same. Or the super pastel super mojave might have less coloration that the super mojave. Someone would have to produce one, and then it is likely to take a breeding test to be sure the snake is both super pastel and super mojave.


----------

